# Hives after bathing



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

About 6 months ago I started to notice that Ruby breaks out in hives a day or 2 after getting a bath. They don't really seem to bother her, and they go away after a few days, but I'd still like to avoid them if I can! Strange thing is we have had the same shampoo since she was 8 weeks old and it never bothered her before. We always make sure we're rinsing her thoroughly, too. Just to be safe, I switched her to a hypoallergenic dye/fragrance/soap free variety from the same manufacturer as her previous shampoo, and still... hives. Here's the shampoo. We were using the puppy variety and switched to the clear advantages one. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009XLVE...top-rhs-carousels&ie=UTF8&qid=1469455109&sr=1

Any ideas? She sleeps in bed with us so when she gets a doggy smell I like her to be bathed --- about once every 3 months or so is when she gets a bath.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If it's just the smell, you might try just wiping her down with a warm, wet washcloth once a week instead of doing a full-on shampoo bath when the doggie smell starts.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

None of our guys have ever had a doggy smell and were bathed only when they got into something disgusting, so I can't recommend a shampoo.

But they did/do swim a lot and I've noticed that they smell fresher after a swim. So I would try taking her swimming. Or even baths with water only.

Bob


----------

